# [MYSQL] pb pour config les utilisateurs à l'install (resolu)

## gaga

Bien le bonjour m'sieurs dames

J'ai un souci qui commence à m'agacer très fortement :

J'ai installé MYSQL 5.1.24 (client et serveur sur la même machine)

Ce n'est pas une installation sous Gentoo, mais sous FreeBSD 7.0

Mais je pense que vous pouvez m'aider quand même (au pire j'irai posté sur le forum BSD)

J'avais déjà des soucis avant, j'ai donc trafiquer un peu partout et maintenant je suis paumé.

J'ai suivi ce tuto et voilà mon problème :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server restart
> 
> Stopping mysql.
> ...

 

qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait mon dieu   :Sad:  Une journée passée la dessus et pas moyen d'avancer

Bref je suis un chouilla coincé, je ne sais pas où chercher... Je précise que je suis un super débutant dans tout ce qui tourne sur les BDD, mais j'aimerai m'y interesser, et donc un environnement fonctionnel...

d'ailleurs pourquoi EPIA a pu se connecter ??? et sans mots de passe en plus ??   je comprends plus là

merci d'avance pour vos lumières !!

Bonne journée (soirée) 

gagaLast edited by gaga on Wed Jun 11, 2008 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

essaye de voir avec la cmd mysqladmin pour définir le rootpass mysql car c'est bien cette toute première étape qui te bloques non ?

```
mysqladmin -u root -h <host> -p
```

----------

## gaga

effectivement c'est bien la toute première étape qui me bloque

ta commande me sort l'aide (comme s'il manquait un argument qqpart)

pourtant dans l'help :   

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -p, --password[=name]
> 
>                       Password to use when connecting to server. If password is
> ...

 

parcontre si je mets qqchose au pif ensuite :

 *Quote:*   

> ]# mysqladmin -u root -h localhost --password=root monpass
> 
> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
> 
> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
> ...

 

bref je suis de nouveau bloqué....

une autre idée ?   :Very Happy: 

le truc c'est que je me demande si un jour j'avais pas déjà mis un mdp, mais là pas moyen de le retrouver si j'en avais mis un....

----------

## boozo

erf, dsl j'm'a raté sur la synthaxe je suis ko ce soir   :Embarassed: 

read -> here

sinon en cas d'oubli : tu peux zapper les privilèges avec --skip-grant-tables au démarrage de mysqld  - (voire en mode mysqld_safe - je sais... c'est flou mais j'ai déjà dit que j'étais ko ) et faire un flush des privilèges

----------

## gaga

erf, le pire c'est que j'étais allé sur ce site...  j'ai du loupé un truc faut croire

merci pour le coup de main, ça à l'air de passé (je ferais la suite demain seulement)

Bonne soirée !

----------

## boozo

mais de rien   :Wink: 

c'est plus sage en effet ; d'ailleurs je vais faire de même -> mv /home/boozo /dev/casa

----------

## gaga

^^   :Laughing:  ^^

----------

